

Ask HN: Must-have Vim Plugins for JavaScript Dev - oweiler

I&#x27;m trying to setup Vim for JS&#x2F;Node development but there seem to be so many different plugins that I just don&#x27;t know where to start. Are there any Must-Have Plugins for a minimal setup? Some standard plugins?
======
macarthy12
[http://oli.me.uk/2013/06/29/equipping-vim-for-
javascript/](http://oli.me.uk/2013/06/29/equipping-vim-for-javascript/)

